# Cuba Vs Costa Rica



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok so we have another large group wanting to get away again this coming feburary and we are in basic planning stages. We all can't decide between Cuba (Cayo Coco/Varadero) or Costa Rica (Liberia/Tamarindo). All we want is a beautiful beach really good food and lots and lots of good beers. anyone that could shed some light would be much appreciated.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Well, i really like both destinations and i admit its a hard battle, but if a take a decision for myself i will choose Costa Rica... ! :yes:


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

:lock:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

shippuden said:


> :lock:


Why? He is just asking for travel advice.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

both are in fact excellent destinations with god beaches but to me Costa Rica have a special think to join to the beaches, you can visit rain forest with guide, made radical sports in the jungle and go to the beach in the same day :yes:


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

Costa Rica...


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Nicaragua:lol: :lol:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*more goods and services are available in costa rica plus its central american neighbors are close by and offer excellent attractions for the budget minded!

also, in costa rica there are many more places to go than cuba, ie forests, volcanos, colonial towns, etc*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been to Cuba and I loved it! Not so much Varadero, but all the cayos, Havana, the rural landscapes were beautiful with mountaind at the background and the palm trees.... And I loved the people. So I'd have to pick Cuba


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Costa Rica.
Cuba suffers the lack of democracy(I think a tourist must consider this),even if in my country is very popular...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

boeing777 said:


> Costa Rica.
> Cuba suffers the lack of democracy(I think a tourist must consider this),even if in my country is very popular...


So?

Personally, I think it would be a crime to go to Cuba and stick to Varadero or Cayo Coco... get out and see the island before Castro dies, it's beautiful.

The food in Cuba is shit... not rotten or anything, but very basic. Very little aside from rice, beans, pork and occasional chicken. The resorts offer a bit more choice, but still not that much. Cayo Coco has a great beach, but when I was there in June it was plagued by mosquitoes which were so persistent despite repellent my enjoyment was seriously marred.

Varadero is a bit busier than Cayo Coco, with some pretty downmarket hotels (they get better further along the peninsula), Cayo Coco is a very recent purpose-built resort... jam packed with cheapo package holiday Brits, not my idea of fun really.

The nicest resort I stayed at was on the Caribbean coast near Trinidad (Brisas?)... Personally I'd stay there a few nights and travel around a bit: Trinidad, Havana and some other interesting cities like Santa Clara and the beautiful Cienfuegos are all close.

Can't comment on Costa Rica, haven't been.


----------

